# HTC One Max decryption



## Euzikial (Dec 10, 2010)

So i bought is device 3 months ago and it was working flawlesly and i was happy with it until i got this strange message in some asian language with only number 30 recognizable. So after few resets somehow it changed to english and i was able to read what it says and it says that phone's storage or memory is encrypted and that i have 30 attempts to enter the password to decrypt it. Now heres the problem, first of all i have never necrypted my phone's memory. I didnt even know that i can do that. Second of all i have tried all my passwords on it and none of them work. Now here comes the funny part. Every time i failed the attempt number was still the same, 30!
I dont have SD card in it. I have tried soft and hard reset with lock and volume buttons and nothing happened. The phone is HTC ONE MAX 803s and its factory unlocked. I have t-mobile sim card in it and everything i have in it is from a trusted source because i use same apps on my ipad. If any1 could help me with this problem i would be more than happy


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like a virus is on the device.

I'd recommend resetting it to factory settings to remove any encrypted files and remove the virus.

You can also use a recommended antivirus so this doesn't happen again:

Free: https://m.comodo.com/

Paid (This one I use): ESET Mobile Security :: Enjoy Your Mobile Adventures :: ESET


----------



## Euzikial (Dec 10, 2010)

I tried to reset to factory settings but nothing happened ( volume down + lock button for 10 sec ). Ill try again. Is there a way to reset it from "outside"? Or maybe i can scan/clean virus also using external av?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you not access the system? You should be able to reset it in settings.


----------



## Euzikial (Dec 10, 2010)

I can not acces to anything. This is all i see when i turn on / unlock phone


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Strange...

Ten seconds may not be long enough for the hard reset:


Press and hold the VOLUME DOWN button, and then press and hold the POWER button. 
Wait for the screen with the three Android images to appear, and then release the POWER and VOLUME DOWN buttons. 
Press VOLUME DOWN to select FACTORY RESET, and then press the POWER button.


----------



## Euzikial (Dec 10, 2010)

Ive just hold that button combo for 3 minutes and nothing happened. How long should i hold it?

Nwm i found the way to reset it. U have to actually pres and hold volume up and power up and as soon as it shuts down pres and hold volume down and Lock button and ull get to the reset screen


----------



## Euzikial (Dec 10, 2010)

Same thing. Factory reset doesnt help :/ what now?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Contact the company you bought to phone from.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If you can’t turn HTC One X/One X*+ on or access settings, you can still perform a factory reset by using the hardware buttons on HTC One X/One X*+.
Important: The Fast boot option in Settings > Battery Manager must not be selected.

Press and hold the VOLUME DOWN button, and then press and hold the POWER button.
Wait for the screen with the three Android images to appear, and then release the POWER and VOLUME DOWN buttons.
Press VOLUME DOWN to select FACTORY RESET, and then press the POWER button.


----------



## Euzikial (Dec 10, 2010)

joeten said:


> If you can’t turn HTC One X/One X*+ on or access settings, you can still perform a factory reset by using the hardware buttons on HTC One X/One X*+.
> Important: The Fast boot option in Settings > Battery Manager must not be selected.
> 
> Press and hold the VOLUME DOWN button, and then press and hold the POWER button.
> ...


I managed to do the factory reset screen but like i said nothing happened. Still have the same screen. btw in the top part of the screen its says ***LOCKED***. Does this mean that the phone is actualy locked?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It does sound like it and MC is correct if that is the case.


----------



## Euzikial (Dec 10, 2010)

Ty all for your help. I really apreciate it


----------

